# Favorite person?



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

Does your GSD have a favorite person ?

Much to my DH's chagrin, it seems that our 9 week old pup like me more than him.
(He's pretty bummed about this. (I work from home so I am literally with her 24/7 so I kind of expected this.)

She watches me at all times, wants to keep up with me during walks, doesn't matter if I am behind or ahead.

If me and DH call her, she always comes to me rather than DH even when he is holding a high value treat.

I am new to the breed and was just wondering if this is common.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

In our house (myself and my sister) the dogs prefer me. They are both my dogs and are bonded to me quite a lot. They love my sister and if I am not around will default to her.. lol.

Their favorite people in the whole wide world outside of myself and my sister are my best friend and her husband.. she is a member here and can attest to the absolute love affair both my dogs have for her hubby.. it's quite sickening to be honest.. LMAO!


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

It's not the breed, it's just the way dogs are, they have a person or some persons.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

always the wife.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm the favorite but my son is a very close second. Of course she loves the rest of my family and her trainers, for some reason she really likes all of her trainers.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

don't test your pup. both of you shouldn't call
her at the same time. i think if your husband
does a lot of one on one training, socializing,
feeding and spending time with the pup things 
will even out.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

I am the center of the known Scarlett universe...until my husband gets home from deployment...I think I am still her "Mommy", since I feed, walk, hang out with and cuddle with her more than anyone. My daughter is her primary obedience handler, but we all do training with her, albeit less formally.

Scarlett absolutely loves some of my kids friends, and some she is "eh" with.


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

my dog favored me for the first few months. my husband started doing more with him and gradually he became the favorite.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

It's clear in my home that I'm Rusty's "person", however he has that special thing with everyone in the house. Not to sound corny but we feel like a pack. There's no contest to test the dogs loyalty. Everyone that has a hand in caring for the dog should be solid and consistent training the dog


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Grim likes everyone, but I do think he favors me more. However, I am home with him 24/7, I cook for him, train him, etc. We got him as 'my' dog, though, so it isn't an issue with my wife.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

always has been me They have always viewed the hubby as a play toy and food dispenser at times. 

It's flattering to be the center of a dog's universe


----------



## Theo241 (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm the one doing most of the feeding, training, exercising and cuddling, so I guess that's why I'm their favorite in the household. They get very excited when my husband comes home from working up north, but always end up following me around anyways.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I am my GSD's favorite and my bf is my Pit's favorite.


----------

